# High Mountain Jerky Attempt



## nerdtron93 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey guys, recently managed to purchase some High Mountain jerky seasoning because i wanted to try the effects of curing meat first. (I live in Australia were stuff like liquid smoke and cure are near impossible to locate). Did the batch exactly as described and the meat came out with essentially ZERO flavor. Tasted like dried beef thats it. Wondering if anyone knows where i went wrong.

Note, fairly new to jerky making but i've had quite a few good batchs using crowns seasoning.

Used steak topside 675 grams (my standard cut i use, sliced to 8mm, just over 1/4 inch.)

Used 1.5 servings of mix (1 serving is 450 grams, 2 1/4 tsp seasoning 3 tsp cure)

Coated both sides evenly, then tossed in a bowl and zip lock bagged in the fridge for 36 hours.

Put into my EziDry snackmaster for 6 hours at ~62*C might be higher at peak

Left to cool on a rack for 2 hours. 

A few concerns i had are that the finished product was pink, straight up pink. I read somewhere that cure can do this so if someone can confirm for me that would be great. The texture was actually probally the best ive ever got, i like my jerky tough as nails where you pull and rip at it. The main one though is that i had no flavor. Used High Mountains Mandarin Teriyaki and there is just zero detectable flavor. 

My normal cooking method is a 1/2 inch cut soaked in a vinger/soy sauce marinade for 24 hours. Then as i put it in the dehydrator i dust both sides with crowns biltong seasoning


----------



## jeepdiver (Dec 16, 2015)

Without the box in front of me, it looks like you messed on on a conversion somewhere.  It is X Tablespoons + N teaspoons per pound of meat.  

You wrote tsp   (teaspoon) twice above
  If that is what you used then you didn't have enough season or cure.

I dry my jerky for 10-15 hours depending on how the meat does on any particular day, until it cracks when you bend it.

It is also never pink when cured with the proper amount of high mountain cure


----------



## ia hunter (Dec 20, 2015)

Mandarin teriyaki has zero flavor. I add about 1/4 cup of teriyaki sauce per pound with the seasoning and i can sorta taste it. The only high mountains i have liked were the orig, jalapeno, and pepper.

I have also quit using the cure, not needed if you get the meat to safe temp and properly dry it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2015)

Give this jerky a try. It's super simple, and I know you can get fish sauce in Australia. I do use cure, Prague #1, but you don't have to. This is a very simple recipe. I like to let the meat sit in the marinade for 24-48 hours. 

Well the link won't post! Use the search feature here and type in "Thai Jerky".


----------



## westby (Jan 7, 2016)

From what I can tell, for 1.5 lbs of meat, you used the recommended amount of seasoning and cure.  I tend to go a bit heavy on the seasoning and cure, but you should have tasted something.  I'm not sure what flavor you used, but I like the original.  You may want to use the Hickory since you aren't smoking it.

Regarding the pink color.  I don't think it was done.  They recommend a finished jerky temp of 165F or 74C.  6 hours at 62 degrees won't get you there.  I'm guessing it was a bit soft in texture as well.  Dehydrate until it cracks just a bit when bent in two.

I've had excellent results with the hi mountain cure for years.  That's all I've used and I have friends and family begging for it every deer season.  Try the hickory, try a little more seasoning and cure than what is called for and make sure it is dehydrated enough.


----------

